# Gorilla Glue



## photoguy46 (Dec 14, 2005)

Can anybody tell me what will remove Gorilla Glue from my skin (hands). I have tried everything I can think of with no results?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try actone


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would also try some spirits. That might be a little better then acetone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From their FAQ:


> *Q.What happens if I get Gorilla Glue on my hands or clothes?*
> 
> A. Wash hands with water and soap immediately. If Gorilla Glue dries on your hands, you will usually wait 3 to 5 days to wear it off. Apply hand cream or lotion regularly to help soften up the dried glue.
> 
> We recommend wearing gloves while gluing or a disposable brush. Gorilla Glue cannot be removed from clothes easily so we suggest wearing old or protective clothing.


----------



## delta_2_4 (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure if it will work for gorilla glue, but I used to get CA glue (super glue) on the hands all the time building R/C airplanes. Besides the usual acetone or spirits, medium sand paper can take down the rough spots as long as you're not too rough on the skin.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I know what you mean. I find that amputation is often the fastest method.

It literally does have to wear off in some cases.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2003)

I sell Gorilla glue... We tell people about washing right away.. but it never works... 

you could try some accetone or even some straight gas.. but it will wear off in a few days.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Lure it off with a banana


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

This should work 










Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm, good idea, but if the glue is on your "strong" hand, it may be hard to run it one-handed. Maybe try one of these instead:


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

time


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Stephen47 said:


> time


It's 5:50PM here.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Stephen47 said:


> time


Hey wait a minute......don't time me out before I get my answer in


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Guyzer said:


> It's 5:50PM here.


Hey bud....I was first


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Gabriel said:


> Hey bud....I was first


Not according to the posts budette'


----------



## NanaHonee (May 26, 2008)

I used Vaseline Intensive Care - Total Moisture - lotion to remove Gorilla glue from my
hands. You need to rub it in for a minute and remove it with a semi-coarse rag. It worked
for me..... I think it will work for you, too.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

try GOO GONE,,,i use it 4 many things,like getting rid of labels,grease,markers,,,you can buy it at the hardware store..works for me!
It will take the glue off your hands & is safe to use on your hands..(in my experience)


----------



## fraz1 (May 14, 2008)

try degreaser in a spray can.rub it in and wait a bit then use a bit more to break up any thicker spots.carbarretor cleaner will remove almost anything but use in a ventilated area and wash hands straight away and apply hand moisteriser.goo gone is excelent but not always available in some stores.I am a industrial cleaner and do this stuff every day.


----------

